# Solo: A Star Wars Story - Hinweise auf Spin-Off verdichten sich



## Darkmoon76 (16. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Hinweise auf Spin-Off verdichten sich* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Hinweise auf Spin-Off verdichten sich*


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juli 2020)

Und inwiefern verdichten sich die "Hinweise"? Welche denn genau?

A. E. wird von einem Männermagazin wegen einer neuen Serie  interviewt. In diesem Zusammenhang wird er auf seine bisher größte und irgendwie auch einzig bekannte Rolle angesprochen. (Auch sein letztes Projekt nach mittlerweile zwei Jahren).

Aus dem Original-Interview geht eigentlich hervor, dass überhaupt nichts Solo-technisches geplant sei, und er nur gehört hat dass "irgendwas" Star Wars mäßige in der Mache sei. (wow...)

*As for a Solo sequel, it doesn't seem like there's anything going on that front right now.

"No, I don't know anything about that. I mean, you know, I think our movie was kind of the last of the conventional-era Star Wars movie release time," he said.

But there is a sliver of hope. He has heard some rumors about happenings in the Star Wars world: "I've heard soooome stuff, but nothing concrete."*

https://www.esquire.com/entertainme...renreich-han-solo-a-star-wars-story-2-sequel/

Und dann gibt es den verlinkten Artikel einer Star Wars Newsseite, auf der einer der Autoren in einem Artikel etwas herum philosophiert und meinte, wie gut sich dieses und jenes eignen würde, um ein Spin Off, eine Fortsetzung, eine Serie ect. zu drehen... So wie es halt schon immer und quasi permanent von Fans gemacht wird.

Und das sind jetzt die angesprochenen "Hinweise", welche sich "verdichten"?

Habt ihr vielleicht auch neue "Gerüchte" zu Hslf Life 3 gehört? Da gibt es doch auch sicher aktuelle Hinweise...


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2020)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und inwiefern verdichten sich die "Hinweise"? Welche denn genau?



ganz Einfach Clickbait
mich wundert es nicht dass es nicht auch eine "News" gegeben hat zum George Lucas Cut, immerhin ist die Faktenlage dazu ähnlich hoch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2020)

Niemand finanziert die Fortsetzung eines Flops. Insbesondere Disney nicht. Ich würde mir keine zu großen Hoffnungen machen. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenhummel (17. Juli 2020)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und inwiefern verdichten sich die "Hinweise"? Welche denn genau?
> 
> A. E. wird von einem Männermagazin wegen einer neuen Serie  interviewt. In diesem Zusammenhang wird er auf seine bisher größte und irgendwie auch einzig bekannte Rolle angesprochen. (Auch sein letztes Projekt nach mittlerweile zwei Jahren).
> 
> ...



Alden Ehrenreich sagt genau: "“I’ve heard soooome stuff, but nothing concrete….I had to like, dust off my old Star Wars answers.” 
Also wenn schon zitieren, dann auch richtig. Danke.

Und in den Clone Wars wurde Crimson Dawn eingeführt. Das deutet für mich schon in eine gewisse richtug.

Nicht immer so negativ sein


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Niemand finanziert die Fortsetzung eines Flops. Insbesondere Disney nicht. Ich würde mir keine zu großen Hoffnungen machen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



das ist Falsch
der Film war kein Flopp, er hat nur zu viel gekostet, was ja kein Problem des Films ist
Menst das Hater den als schlecht bezeichnet haben *OHNE *den gesehen zu haben


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juli 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> [...] der Film war kein Flopp, er hat nur zu viel gekostet, was ja kein Problem des Films ist [...]


Hmm, eigentlich ist es doch ein Problem des Films.

Klar hat die ganze Vorgeschichte dafür die gesorgt das die Kosten explodiert sind, aber da wird sich am Ende niemand die Mühe machen und diese Kosten aufteilen und schauen, was der Film gekostet hätte, wenn alles reibungslos lief.

Ich persönlich fand Solo jetzt ziemlich gut, vor allem den Darsteller von Solo hab ich den jungen Solo abgenommen. Khaleesi hätte es mMn nicht gebraucht, da hätte meine x. beliebige Schauspielerin nehmen können - ggf. hätte dass das Budget nochmal entspannt. Einzig und allein die Qualität der Aufnahme, düster und farblos, kreide ich Disney an ... wenn sich jetzt schon Hobby-Entwickler hinsetzen und eine REGRADED-Version bringen und diese in Teilen wirklich besser aussieht als das Original, dann will das schon was heißen.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich ist es doch ein Problem des Films.
> 
> Klar hat die ganze Vorgeschichte dafür die gesorgt das die Kosten explodiert sind, aber da wird sich am Ende niemand die Mühe machen und diese Kosten aufteilen und schauen, was der Film gekostet hätte, wenn alles reibungslos lief.



ja ne, es ist schon ein Problem des Films ... als Projekt, aber halt nicht des Filmischen Inhalts und auch ohne Woody Harrelson wäre der Film nochmal etwas billiger geworden, aber die waren glaub schon zu Zeiten der beiden Dödel da die das Projekt erst in den Sand gesetzt haben
so anders als wirklich schlechte Filme die wegen ihres Plots eine Pleite sind und deswegen keinen Erfolg haben, maximal beim Trashfilm Abend

Ach ja, Bonuspunkte für die Deutsche Dialogregie, die haben für den Film auch einen aufgetan der halt Original so klingt wie Harrison Ford in Indiana Jones und ANH


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juli 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist Falsch
> der Film war kein Flopp, er hat nur zu viel gekostet, was ja kein Problem des Films ist
> Menst das Hater den als schlecht bezeichnet haben *OHNE *den gesehen zu haben



Dadurch wird er (mit) zum Flop. Weil die Rechnung ist: Produktionskosten ab mal 4 ist Erfolg. Weil grob gerechnet die Produktionskostenhöhe noch einmal in Dinge wie Werbung/Marketing fließt.

Demzufolge haben die Produktionskosten einen großen Anteil/Wahrscheinlichkeit an einem wirtschaftlichen Erfolg. Weil je teurer ein Film ist desto schwieriger wird es das entsprechende Geld einzuspielen. Klar ein gewisses Grundbudget braucht man. Gute Schauspieler verlangen entsprechende Gehälter, Technik, Spezialeffekte schlucken Geld, Regisseure und Storywriter arbeiten auch nicht kostenlos. Das ist schon alles klar. Aber wenn ein Film durch teure Gagen und überteuerte Effekte, Drehzeitüberschreitungen etc. statt 100  Mio 250 Mio kostet wird es erheblich schwieriger nach der Formel das Geld einzuspielen. Bei 100 Mio sind es 400 Mio die reinkommen müßten, bei 250 Mio schon 1 Mrd.

Und wenn dann noch Fans von der Main-Trilogie enttäuscht aus dem Kino gehen, leidet dann der nächste Film in dem Franchise halt auch darunter was die Sache für diesen auch nicht erleichtert. Deswegen ist der Film kein Flop in dem Sinne aber entspricht wirtschaftlich halt nicht den Erwartungen.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juli 2020)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Alden Ehrenreich sagt genau: "“I’ve heard soooome stuff, but nothing concrete….I had to like, dust off my old Star Wars answers.”
> Also wenn schon zitieren, dann auch richtig. Danke.
> 
> Und in den Clone Wars wurde Crimson Dawn eingeführt. Das deutet für mich schon in eine gewisse richtug.
> ...



Das kannst du gerne an den Autor des Artikels von StarWarsNewsNet.com weiterreichen. Denn im von mir verlinkten Original-Interview, welches dort als Quelle angegeben wurde, ist nichts dergleichen zu finden. Daher habe ich es auch nicht zitiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solidus246 (18. Juli 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ganz Einfach Clickbait
> mich wundert es nicht dass es nicht auch eine "News" gegeben hat zum George Lucas Cut, immerhin ist die Faktenlage dazu ähnlich hoch



Ist hier auf PC Games normal geworden.. ziemlich traurig, das man hier so deutlich verarscht wird. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn hier eines Tages keiner mehr was postet.


----------

